# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Самовнушение

## Asteriks

*Существует много подтверждений феномена самовнушения. Можно ли внушить себе что-то настолько, чтобы он стало реальностью?*

----------


## BiZ111

под действием препаратов можно конечно, так и делают все эти маги и прочая шушера, сколько раз разоблачали их всех

----------


## Asteriks

Описываются случаи излечения болезней после применения обычных витаминов. Когда больным говорилось, что они принимают новейшие препараты, а вместе них - пустышки. Психология внушения и самовнушения срабатывала. 
Подобным способ лечила головную боль у своих учеников.  Болит голова, а у меня аскорбинка припасена. "Вот тебе очень хорошая таблетка, выпей её и голова тут же пройдёт!" (Потому что дать настоящую таблетку ребёнку нельзя! Вдруг навредишь?) И помогало.  НО: дети маленькие, верят слову.

----------


## Akasey

конечно работает, и не только в самовнушении, а ещё во многих других местах

----------


## Asteriks

Сила мысли - чем её измерить? Если подпитывать в себе одну и ту же мысль, можно убедить себя так, что вряд ли кто переубедит. И окружающие будут удивляться и у виска крутить, а человек на своём будет настаивать, словно слепой.
А на практике? Я самая обаятельная и привлекательная! Срабатывает? Срабатывает. Если изменить своё отношение к миру, то как следствие изменится и отношение окружающих к тебе.

----------


## Irina

Я всегда внушаю себе хорошие мысли, очень помогает. Плохие гоню прочь - иначе беду накличешь.

----------


## Banderlogen

Есть такое, работает.
Не в ту сторону только часто. 

Мне вот даже плацебо однажды помогло.

----------


## Asteriks

> Мне вот даже плацебо однажды помогло.


А что это такое? Может, ещё кому поможет?))

----------


## vova230

Плацебо - пустышка.
К примеру таблетка из нейтрального (мел, глюкоза) или полезного (витамины) вещества, которое используя эффект самовнушения приводит к эффекту вызываемого лекарственным средством, но само лекарством не является.

Вот так примерно, надеюсь объяснил понятно.

----------


## Asteriks

*Для самовнушения предлагаю прочитать вот эту статью из Интернета. Возможно, кому-то пригодится для решения личных проблем.*

Обстоятельства и мы
ludmjla 20.04.2010 ·
Пришла к отцу молодая девушка и говорит:
- Отец, я устала, у меня такая тяжелая жизнь, такие трудности и проблемы, я все время плыву против течения, у меня нет больше сил… Что мне делать?
Отец вместо ответа поставил на огонь 3 одинаковых кастрюли с водой, в одну бросил морковь, в другую положил яйцо, а в третью насыпал зерна кофе. Через некоторое время он вынул из воды морковь и яйцо и налил в чашку кофе из 3 кастрюли.
- Что изменилось? - спросил он свою дочь.
- Яйцо и морковь сварились, а зерна кофе растворились в воде - ответила она.
- Нет, дочь моя, это лишь поверхностный взгляд на вещи. Посмотри - твердая морковь, побывав в кипятке, стала мягкой и податливой. Хрупкое и жидкое яйцо стало твердым. Внешне они не изменились, они лишь изменили свою структуру под воздействием одинаковых неблагоприятных обстоятельств - кипятка. Так и люди - сильные внешне могут расклеиться и стать слабаками там, где хрупкие и нежные лишь затвердеют и окрепнут…
- А кофе? - спросила дочь
- О! Это самое интересное! Зерна кофе полностью растворились в новой враждебной среде и изменили ее - превратили кипяток в великолепный ароматный напиток. Есть особые люди, которые не изменяются в силу обстоятельств - они изменяют сами обстоятельства и превращают их в нечто новое и прекрасное, извлекая пользу и знания из ситуации…

(Из интернета)

----------


## Irina

Не так давно пришла к мысли. что человек может себе внушить практически всё - начиная от болезни и заканчивая любовью. И как потом отличить реальное от вымышленного и самовнушенного, не знаю.

----------


## ПаранойА

Я могу много себе внушить. В школе очень часто этим пользовалась  Простым самовнушением поднимала себе температуру.
Внушением можно влюбится. Просто тебе кто-то постоянно напоминает о человеке, которые тебе даже может быть и не нравится и ты со временем начинаешь понимать, что нравиться. И ужа дальше вступает самовнушение. И вот чуть ли не влюбляешься)

----------

